# Call of duty 5 world at war saved games needed



## Shloeb (Jan 12, 2009)

My saved games got corrupted. I was in the level that comes after the level in which we control the tank. I don't intend to play it again.  Can somebody give me their saved games? Plz its urgent. I m dyin to play this game.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 12, 2009)

Dude i uploaded savegames in this forum itself : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=77391&page=5 
in Hardened Mode


----------



## Shloeb (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh man! I need the saved games for the normal mode.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 12, 2009)

Then go to www.cheathappens.com there is a savefile in normal mode.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 12, 2009)

I have the save files for the Normal difficulty but it's 36MB in total. Can you check the last saved file in your directory & let me know it's name? I'll see if I can get that from my list instead of uploading all the auto saves.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 12, 2009)

dude i know but 35 mb is crap an it is not necessary. Delete the files is the folder Save Games and then upload.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 12, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> dude i know but 35 mb is crap an it is not necessary. Delete the files is the folder Save Games and then upload.


Errrr.....What?


----------



## Shloeb (Jan 12, 2009)

No need actually. His saved games had all the missions unlocked. So i chose the mission i wanted to play and selected the difficulty as Normal.


----------

